# Alternatives to corkbark.



## Neophyte (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been trying out different kinds of wood and stuff because corkbark is just impossible to find around here. So far I've failed miserably. Everything molded eventually.

Now I have several arboreal enclosures with nothing but soil and leaves in each and I don't see this providing any sort of decent place to settle for any of my T's.

I'm finally recieving a couple of large arboreals that I have been waiting to get for some time. Everything is ready for them except some sort of place to relax/hide. They're coming in tomorrow, and I was hoping you guys had any ideas on where I could get something for them that won't mold (asap).

So, what do you guys use as alternatives to corkbark?


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Mar 17, 2009)

well when i ran out of tube bark and couldn't find any.i resorted to using shop vac.hose attachments,the work well for tubes that just me.


----------



## GootyGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

There are lots of places online to order it from, just look around.


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=148501


----------



## JDeRosa (Mar 17, 2009)

Cork bark for sale at Tarantulacages.com

http://www.tarantulacages.com/arboreal.html


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Mar 17, 2009)

try poplar, its what i use and it looks better than corkbark.


----------



## brandi71183 (Mar 17, 2009)

I find that other wood molds as well. For some of our T's I have used Paper towel tubes for temporary hiding spots. Another thing I use sometimes is flower pots and put them on their sides half way down into the soil so it is shaped like a cork bark half log.


----------



## Arachn'auQuébec (Mar 18, 2009)

Cork bark is wayy too damn pricey. I started a thread some months ago about oak bark, and since then I found out that most barks are pretty resistant to mold anyway. 

Bark do however have a higher tendency to mold when they are directly in contact with wet substrate. My solution was to lay the base of the barks on a rock. My A. avic has a beautiful web anchored on Maple, ash and beech barks, each one of them resting on a small rock since 2 months now and so far absolutely no mold showed up, even if I provide moisture by flooding and substrate is almost alway damp. Aeration is pretty good, too.


----------



## dianedfisher (Mar 18, 2009)

I have used liana (sic?) aka Monkey ladder and tree fern in several of my cages but I prefer cork bark.  Try websites from orchid growers and terrarium supply houses (black jungle) for unique ideas.  Orchids require high humidity.  Di


----------



## Moltar (Mar 18, 2009)

Try PVC piping or just order some cork online.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gambite (Mar 18, 2009)

For terrestrials, I have been using Jiffy pots as hides. They are extremely cheap, made out of compressed peat, and are easily shaped to whatever size and shape you need. However, they may not work too well for arboreals. In the past I have used plastic flower pots cut and hot glued to the side of the tank, but in the two H mac I used this with neither really used them.


----------



## crcofone (Mar 18, 2009)

I've used grape wood in my terrestrial setups found at most pet stores. In my one arboreal setup I have a piece of Elk antler. Does anyone have any info on using Elk or Deer antlers in T cages?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## the_mask86 (Mar 18, 2009)

how about using driftwood?
is it a viable solution?


----------



## azgrower12 (Mar 19, 2009)

well i just bought a piece of grave vine wood 
looks like drift wood 
is that considered bad 
would it mold easily


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Mar 19, 2009)

the_mask86 said:


> how about using driftwood?
> is it a viable solution?



Drift wood is the cheapest in my opinion if u can find it around your house, everything else is tooo expensive for me , there is no way i'm going to spend 6 bucks on something i can grab outside and disinfect in my oven and i haven't had any mold problems with it either.


----------



## ORO (Mar 19, 2009)

I was thinking of making imitation bark pieces the same way as Robc makes the backgrounds with styrofoam.


----------



## Neophyte (Mar 19, 2009)

If you do, I will gladly buy some off you.


----------



## Kloster (Mar 19, 2009)

they dont sound hard to do...
grab a styrofoam cube or whatever and cut it and carve it then pour glue all over it then some substrate and win. If youre scared it'll fall apart then why dont you just put a few toothpicks as "support beams".


----------



## Neophyte (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't really have tools to shape the styrofoam.
I've figured a few things out from all these replies though and am currently trying stuff out


----------



## ORO (Apr 6, 2009)

So how did you make out? this is from another post I made these in 1/2hr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 6, 2009)

I ended up finding a big slab of cork bark at a reptile expo after trying bamboo and fake leaves :} 

That's pretty cool!


----------



## dtknow (Apr 6, 2009)

Just keep the wood wet and let the mold finish its course. Then the wood will be ok to use without further molding(it may take a long time though...and some wood will then fall apart after a few years).


----------

